# Sail charter on Kauai, any suggestions?



## pguatney (Mar 29, 2007)

I am taking a vacation to Kauai this June and will be travelling with 3 other sailor friends. Does anyone know of individuals that may be persuaded to take us for a couple of daysails? There are a few companies that offer sailing excursions with drinks, meals, history and........wait for it......the excitement of dolphin and whale encounters! Maybe I am just not American enough, but those things will just ruin my nice daysail. I know everybody loves it, but we don't. I like a lunch brought onboard in a basket. It suits me. I like to feed the skipper and get him a drink, not the other way around. I'm trying to avoid all the tourist traps, just a nice couple of days sailing around the island. 

Any Ideas? 

Paul G.


----------



## FlyingJunior (May 31, 2012)

Subscribed, I'll be there in June also. I've looked and looked and only found mention of renting a beach cat on Poipu Beach. I think there is a racing group nearer the airport, perhaps that's worth checking out. To my knowledge, there are no charter companies because of the nature of Kauai's currents,etc - they are uninsurable.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

FlyingJunior said:


> Subscribed, I'll be there in June also. I've looked and looked and only found mention of renting a beach cat on Poipu Beach. I think there is a racing group nearer the airport, perhaps that's worth checking out. To my knowledge, there are no charter companies because of the nature of Kauai's currents,etc - they are uninsurable.


I am surprised you found a beach cat to rent. When I was there looking I was told they stopped doing that after losing too many tourists to the Pacific.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

I've visited Kauai fairly regularly and there are no sailboats to rent in Poipu Beach. In Lihue, there is a harbor and a number of private boats and a kayak rental place (lots of them on the island), but no sailboats. 

The Kauai channel and the Hawaiian Islands in general are pretty big water and I'm not surprised that there are no rentals available. If you have access to the Pearl Harbor Naval Base, I've heard that MWR may have some small rentals but haven't had time to check it out.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Hanalei Bay is the anchorage where most visiting cruising boats go, on the north shore. Maybe you can sweet talk yourself into a ride on someone's boat.

I actually thought the 50+' catamaran ride around to the Na Pali coast was pretty cool. Also check out Waimea Canyon between your day sails.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I think given the rough waters there I would want to be on a boat with someone who really knows the waters, and not some cruiser you were able to sweet talk with a few beers. 

Hawaii is a strange place, likely some of the best sailing grounds by weather and wind but given the few anchorages available, waiting lists at marinas and government that seems to hate boats it just does not seem a good place to try to own a boat. I really want to end up there as I have family there too.


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

I lived on Maui for a couple of years. I don't think there were more than a half dozen sailboats on the whole island not counting the two for-hire catamaran "sunset sail" type boats. As mentioned, Hawaii waters are just not sailing friendly, be it the currents, lack of anchorage, political reasons, or all three. Too bad, really. It truly is a magical place when you get beyond the tourist facade.


----------



## pguatney (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow. Thanks to all for the heads-up. I may resign myself to the dolphin watching tour. I thought about emailing the folks Nawiliwiliy Yacht Club and see if there was interest there. Thanks again.


----------

